# What's your max range you would shoot at a deer.



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Depends on the conditions. If the conditions were perfect I would feel comfortable shooting a deer at 60 yards.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I would say a Florida deer at 50 in good conditions. A big Ohio deer maybe 60 yards if the conditions are near perfect. And I will shoot an elk at 70 yards as long as the wind isn't blowing hard.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

A friend shot a deer at 64 yards and before the arrow got there the deer moved and he paunched him. I got a robinhood at 60 yds but animals are obviously different than targets. Last year my max range was 15 yds.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

You guys that can shoot 70 yds have all the fun.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

I would never shoot past 60 yards! Here the deer are very big. They seem a lot closer than 60 yards!! But if the wind is blowing and stuff, I probably wouldn't shoot past 45 yards! If you don't get him that day, you still have a chance to get him another day!!!
Ben


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Now I say I will shoot a deer at 50 yards but I may rarely have that opportunity. Last year I never had a shot opportunity past 35 yards and all the others were 25 yards and in. And yes u got to remember that a deer/live animal is different than the Target in your backyard.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I personally think its a lot more exiting when they're in close. I heard the average shot on a deer is 17 yards.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

40 yards, 50 on completely perfect, and a nice buck, I wont shoot a doe at 50.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Y wouldn't you shoot 50 on a doe? I'd rather injury a doe than a nice buck anyday. My limit is 35.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Y wouldn't you shoot 50 on a doe? I'd rather injury a doe than a nice buck anyday. My limit is 35.


I would rather injure nothing.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

95 with 10mph gusts and deer walking slowly  Just kiddin since i shoot recurve here in FL probably 15-20 dont trust myself beyond that... Now when i get a compound i wouldnt mind shooting out to 40-50 yards perfect set-up.... Probably won't happen huntin in the swamps and creek bbottoms...


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

40 for me, i don't think i'm better than i really am.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Depends on what I'm shooting, where I am, when it is, and how much land I have to cover to get the animal.. But in most cases where I have hunted 60yds Is te comfy max


----------



## mule265 (Feb 8, 2010)

40 is my limit.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I would rather injure nothing.


x2 I dont think I would take a shot past 40 ever


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

30 yards at most for a doe and 50 at most on a good buck


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

If the conditions are perfect ill take a 60 yd shot on a deer. But eveything has to be pretty much perfect. Broadside, low wind, and no branches.


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

man you guys must shoot alot my max is 30 but i would have to have near perfect conditions to do tht


----------



## texasbow15 (Jul 28, 2011)

I try to never go past 30 yards all my stands that are connected to feeders are only 15 yards away. 
Hunter


----------



## NEhunter22 (Jan 17, 2011)

NEhunter22 said:


> man you guys must shoot alot my max is 30 but i would have to have near perfect conditions to do tht


plus all my stand sets are on small food plots that i cant shoot over 25 yards


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Why would you guys shoot at a buck at a certain range but not a doe? That makes no sense. My max range is 30 yards.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I would rather injure nothing.


true that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Last year I hit a doe in the shoulder at 25 yards, and the arrow penetrated only 3". But I recognized the doe later because of a blood stain on her shoulder. She was running just fine. My poundage was only like 40lbs, but it would have been enough if the shot placement was better.


----------



## Bowhunter 96 (Jul 15, 2011)

Here on my properties my deer are so darn big, so it allows me to shoot out to 60 yards!!!! They're not the size of my little Delta target!!!! LOL!!!!
Ben


----------



## IL_Bowhunter94 (Oct 21, 2009)

Of the 21 deer I've killed with my bow only 1 has been further than 25 yards and and 75% of them have been between 5-15 yds


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Farthest im going is 40 yards


----------



## hoytkiller13 (Aug 19, 2010)

This is so funny to me, all the people saying 50 yard, i bet if the opportunity presented its self you would not take it. shooting a target, and shooting a deer are two completely different things. yea ill shoot 50 yards at a target just messing around with my with my friends, but never at a living animal. i would never want to take a shot im not shure of, i would never want to risk injuring an animal. If im not positive im going to kill it, I wont take the shot. Most of you are not taking in account buck fever, deer jumping the string etc. I have been hunting for over 20 years, and have taken over 40 deer and none have been over 25 yards. Most have been right under my stand.I dont know may I was taught better.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

hoytkiller13 said:


> This is so funny to me, all the people saying 50 yard, i bet if the opportunity presented its self you would not take it. shooting a target, and shooting a deer are two completely different things. yea ill shoot 50 yards at a target just messing around with my with my friends, but never at a living animal. i would never want to take a shot im not shure of, i would never want to risk injuring an animal. If im not positive im going to kill it, I wont take the shot. Most of you are not taking in account buck fever, deer jumping the string etc. I have been hunting for over 20 years, and have taken over 40 deer and none have been over 25 yards. Most have been right under my stand.I dont know may I was taught better.


Most of the deer shot by bowhunters are under 30 yards, and thats like 97% of the time. But, If I were hunting on flat ground, With no wind, knew exactly what yardage it was at, Perfectly broadside and its head down with no alert Than I Would take the shot with what I feel I'm comfortable with. If you can't shoot good past 30 yards, than don't shoot past 30 yards its what ever your comfortable with.


----------



## huntingfishing (Aug 16, 2010)

probably 40


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

45 for me, I would like to get closer because thats bowhunting for you... and it's hard when your spot at stalking to get closer!

60-70 is too far in my books, especially shooting a big bull elk!! 

And I have a question... why would some of you shoot a mature buck further than a doe? that doesn't make much sense to me! I would like an explanation on that one!

But IMO, getting closer is alot funner and thats the point of bowhunting!


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Mine is 40 but If the opportunity arises I will take a 50 yd shot, if the conditions are right. (No branches between me and the deer, the deer is calm, etc). What is you're comfortable range?


About the same, however my shooting is all spot and stalk (on other game besides deer). 40 and less is a real comfortable range but took a lot of practice to get to a comfortable 40. Lots of practice out to 60 as well, but as you said if conditions, and myself, are right.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

that's why a 50 yard shot on a florida deer is a really good shot lol! when I go up to Ohio it's almost like shooting deer the size of baby cows.


Bowhunter 96 said:


> Here on my properties my deer are so darn big, so it allows me to shoot out to 60 yards!!!! They're not the size of my little Delta target!!!! LOL!!!!
> Ben


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

For me it depend if the conditions are good. If the wind is howling i probly wouldnt take a shot over 30. But in good conditions i would go out to 60.


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

40 for this guy....

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## string snapper (Jun 30, 2011)

string snapper said:


> 30 yards at most for a doe and 50 at most on a good buck


 id like to take that back and say whatever i am comfterble with at the time


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

40 is my tops in good weather. i practice out to 60 yds and very comfortable at 40 yds.


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

55. not many spots i hunt can i actually shoot out to 55 though


----------



## slayerc1987 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have killed @ 9 yards all the way out to 55 yards its all in what you feel comfortable shooting.


----------



## Fieldhand (Apr 4, 2011)

My longest to date was 34 yards,made last season on a near perfect broadsided 4 point that I strongly desired to be on my dinner plate.It would be asking a lot, for my skills, to kill clean past that range,but I know some who are comfortable at longer.


----------



## Nam Nguyen (Jan 29, 2011)

arhoythunter said:


> Y wouldn't you shoot 50 on a doe? I'd rather injury a doe than a nice buck anyday. My limit is 35.


you shouldn't be hunting at all than...Rather injure a doe than a buck? What is that? Not humane thinking at all. It's people like you that give bow hunters a bad name.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

comfertable for m3 is 30 with the deer facing left


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

although i can hit vitals on a target at 50


----------



## .22outdoorsmen (Jul 6, 2010)

Id take a deer at 45. Thats about it. Maybe just maybe if theres a buck of a life time in front of me I'll shoot out to 55ish. With perfect conditions of course.


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Nam Nguyen said:


> you shouldn't be hunting at all than...Rather injure a doe than a buck? What is that? Not humane thinking at all. It's people like you that give bow hunters a bad name.


its not him that is the one giving hunters a bad name he's saying why would you shoot at a nice buck from 50 yards but not a doe. Because a lot of people would do what he said, not him since he says his max is 35yards. Mine is 35-40. I dont see the point in trying to shoot a nice buck at 50 yards then hitting it in the liver and having it walk a mile before it beds down and you dont find it because they mainly bleed internally when you shoot it in the liver.


----------



## semorebucks (Jul 20, 2011)

well im not sure where the people that are up for a 60 yd shot are huntin at.....but in my bow stands....the longest shot im gonna have is about 35 yds! am i comfortable shooting up to 60.....yea.....but im not gonnna hunt some open country to allow me that long of a shot anyways!


----------



## Bugs Bunnyy (Aug 2, 2010)

Same here the longest shot i have on the stand im going to be hunting most is 40 yards. On other stands the farthest shot I have is 10 - 15 yards.


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

40 yards at perfect conditions...mainly 30 yards and in.


----------



## cali hunter (Oct 31, 2009)

man ill shoot at any animal out to 80 yards shoot ill shoot even farther then that lol


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

yep, last year all my shots were 25 yards or less, and one was 35 yards but other than that most of your shots wont be no further than 30 yatds, the average in eastern states I think is 18, and out west is like 23 yards.


Bugs Bunnyy said:


> Same here the longest shot i have on the stand im going to be hunting most is 40 yards. On other stands the farthest shot I have is 10 - 15 yards.


----------



## BirdDawg350 (Jul 7, 2011)

I shot a deer at 56 yards. It was a doe but we were filming so I had to get something. Lol


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Usually for whiteys my max is 40yds but I pretty bad this year (lack of practice and waiting for stuff to get fixed mostly) so I'll be limiting myself to 20-25yds this year:sad:. Which for treestand hunting all my shots are under 20 usually so it works. Problem is, I hunt from the ground a LOT and even 50yd shots are hard to get. But on the other hand, it'll save me some arrows as I'm pretty bad and judging and distance past 35yds, lol.


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i'd take a 30yd. shot. if it's clear maby a 35yd. shot.


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

70 yards but i wont get that shoot uless its in one of my fields


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Im with RoryMO.. Why would you take a longer shot at a buck than a doe? That makes absolutely no sense other than you would rather wound a buck than a doe. Just because it has antlers doesnt make the shot any more justifiable.


----------



## captain_america (Mar 7, 2010)

Normally I wouldn't shoot a deer past 50, but this week I went to Colorado to hunt some mule deer. I had the hardest time trying to stalk a deer in open country to where it was in range. So I just sighted in for 70 yards and nailed one the next morning.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

well i figure i can keep a mojority of my shots in a about a 4inch circle at 55 yards so i would comfortable take a shot out to prohibly 60-65 yards


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

What's the circle like at 65 yards?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

here out west in az for desert mulies if im comfortable at the range with the distance( i would go the day before the hunt because my yard doesnt allow me to shoot past 50) i would shoot him at 80, i got 7 pins and imma use em, jk 70 is definately the farthest on a deer, an elk 60 is farthest and javelina 40


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i can keep it in about a 6-7 inch circle at 66 yards .... i am more than confident in my shooting abilities. i average a 300 wiht about 20+Xes on a vagas round. lat year at naa indoor nationals i never missed the big 10 and thats out of 150+ shots


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

if there is no possibility of me getting closer, that deer is goin down at 80
of course in my sig thats not my hunting set up, i shoot a 415 grain cx maxima hunter 350 at 74lbs flyin at 290fps


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

there are no "buts" in max range. If you say that your max range is 40, then you say BUT I will shoot one at 50 under near perfect conditions........then your max range is 50. 

mine is 35.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

wow can you really eat 50 eggs?


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

40 yards for me even though you rarely see deer over 30 yards where i live.


----------



## ats (Jul 20, 2007)

bigbulls10 said:


> wow can you really eat 50 eggs?


nobody can eat 50 eggs


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

apparently this one guy on here can haha


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Off a movie uhhh gosh darnit i forgot it but a huge chinese football player says he can...


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

He can eat 50 eggs within a month.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

ats said:


> there are no "buts" in max range. If you say that your max range is 40, then you say BUT I will shoot one at 50 under near perfect conditions........then your max range is 50.
> 
> mine is 35.


 Well then...


----------



## hangr54 (Aug 12, 2010)

Well said. I totally agree


12-RING SHOOTER said:


> 40 for me, i don't think i'm better than i really am.


----------



## dewfang (Nov 19, 2010)

I practice at 20 30 & 40yds that's the furthest I would shoot in the woods I hunt


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

To all the kids saying you'll shoot at 50-60 yards at a big buck are nuts. How many of u have even had the opportunity at a pope and young class buck? From experience the adrenaline rush will make your whole body feel weak( probably struggle getting to full draw) and lower your concentration you'll most likely put the pin somewhere on the deer and shoot and maybe it will work out but don't count on it.


----------



## crbanta (Mar 24, 2011)

Wolfey said:


> To all the kids saying you'll shoot at 50-60 yards at a big buck are nuts. How many of u have even had the opportunity at a pope and young class buck? From experience the adrenaline rush will make your whole body feel weak( probably struggle getting to full draw) and lower your concentration you'll most likely put the pin somewhere on the deer and shoot and maybe it will work out but don't count on it.


 especially not with t3s


----------



## easton shooter (Oct 14, 2010)

i shoot 95 all day. step it up and get a man bow. my first pin is 35 yards and ends at 95.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

easton shooter said:


> i shoot 95 all day. step it up and get a man bow. my first pin is 35 yards and ends at 95.


Keyboard warriors in the youth forum. Its always funny to read your guys posts lol.


----------



## Naemion (Sep 30, 2010)

parkerd said:


> Off a movie uhhh gosh darnit i forgot it but a huge chinese football player says he can...


The replacements


----------



## dennisgrm (Sep 21, 2011)

50 yds would seem to be a sensible max for me... average 5 shot groups are about 4" and I would say any further would just not be humane! 30 would be better can group consistent 2" so placement would be textbook.

However never shot a deer with my bow coz its banned here in scotland... any invites :angel:

Exchange hunt offer:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1584571


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Wolfey said:


> To all the kids saying you'll shoot at 50-60 yards at a big buck are nuts. How many of u have even had the opportunity at a pope and young class buck? From experience the adrenaline rush will make your whole body feel weak( probably struggle getting to full draw) and lower your concentration you'll most likely put the pin somewhere on the deer and shoot and maybe it will work out but don't count on it.


 To ASSume that we would be shaking to much to even get to full draw is nuts! I've had the oppertunity to shoot a 150 inch buck (I no not the biggest but big for me) Twice last year. He was at 50 yards but he never stopped. I wasn't even nervous till he left. This guy's coming in to the youth forum and is telling us stuff only WE can justify. Go Figure.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

RH don't take my advise if u don't want to but for the other youth hunters on here should listen to someone who has


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry if I was out of line. I was just mad at the time at someone else. Its good advise.


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

RH don't take my advise if u don't want to I'm just trying to give good advise and I've had plenty of success and failure to know what works and what doesn't work. I've had 130-150 class bucks within range and on most occasions kept my cool and everything worked out but that's because I experienced buck fever on the first 130" buck I had an opportunity and missed that buck at 23yards cause I was so nervous this was when I was 15 years old and already shot 3 bucks in the 90-115" range but the reason I missed was cause I wanted a big mature buck since I was a kid and the opportunity was more overwhelming then I thought it be and couldn't keep my thoughts straight. I just think u young archers should keep your shots within 20-40 yard range until u have some more success and then extend your range


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry if I was out of line. I was just mad at the time at someone else. Its good advise.


Sorry about that post i accidentally posted it in mid sentence it sounds like I'm being a total dick


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

You're prolly right. We'll see when the situation presents itself.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

really? you think my max is too far? why dont you let me know what nerves are when u have to shoot in a world championships...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

An animal could move a lot in that time if he was 65 yards away.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> An animal could move a lot in that time if he was 65 yards away.


Umm, there's not that much difference between 50yds(your max) and 65yds(Aaron's max)...lets say your shooting at a deer 50yds away shooting 280fps, it'll take the arrow roughly .5 seconds for the arrow to get there. At 65yds it'll take about about about 1/10th of a second more...not that significant of a difference.

Anyways, Aaron has more right to shoot those distances than anyone does...even more so than most adults...


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

thank you isaacdahl
I wouldnt just sit there and take a pot shot at the animal... but if i felt comfortable with the shot. Ie. slight breze, over a field then i would take a shot and not think 2x about it.. i hunt with my target set up so ik that its more than capible of hitting its mark at those ranges..


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

The shot is in the eye of the bowholder. If you can shoot a deer at 65 yards, more power to you. I don't care if it's a significant  difference. Its still a difference!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok, sorry. I got off track. And please use punctuation. It's more professional.:wink:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Look at us! ROFLMFAO!!


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

why dont you go shoot a 50 meter round of 72 arrows and see what you get. I held the national record for a time and it was a 701 adn that was shot in a 5-10 mph wind which may not seam like much but over 50 meters is a lot...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Very nice. Why don't you go throw a football 70 yards or meters and hit an ice cream bucket. Or shoot a pumpkin at 400 yards with a .308 and 20 MPH crosswind.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

too late, already did:wink: why dont both of you take a $20 walmart bb gun, hold it upside down on your forehead and hit an upside down bottle cap of the top of a water bottle without even nicking the bottle.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

bigbulls10 said:


> too late, already did:wink: why dont both of you take a $20 walmart bb gun, hold it upside down on your forehead and hit an upside down bottle cap of the top of a water bottle without even nicking the bottle.


 at 50 yards


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice. Why don't you go throw a football 70 yards or meters and hit an ice cream bucket. Or shoot a pumpkin at 400 yards with a .308 and 20 MPH crosswind.


Because where debating archery and hunting max distances, not football and rifles...

Sorry [email protected], I'm not trying to be a jerk just stating that Aaron has a right to talk.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Very nice. Why don't you go throw a football 70 yards or meters and hit an ice cream bucket. Or shoot a pumpkin at 400 yards with a .308 and 20 MPH crosswind.


we got a sayin around here put or shut up... bring ur wallet


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Who says we ain't talkin rifles. Shut up or put up. Cute. You are obviously the best and there is none like you. I'm sorry I lowered my self to this level.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Groce Gross.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a right to talk. This is my f"""""" thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Have you shot a robinhood at 60 yards??


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Do I smell somthin? OH I THINK IT'S EGO. LOLOLOLOL


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Aaron can outshoot any one of you, no it's ands or buts about it. There was a reason he was shooting on the world team in Poland. On a good day I can out shoot him, that's it.. 

Look, if you dont wanna shoot 65yds then don't. If you wanna shoot 100yds then do it. Every one has their own personal limits based on their ability. My standards are diff from yours, and yours are diff from aarons.. So stop getting worked up an turning this into a pissing match


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Ahh but there's the maybe. Can we turn this into a crapping match??


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Have you shot a robinhood at 60 yards??


actually ive shot 1 at 90 meters... and robin hooded 2 with pin nocks at 50 meters


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Who says we ain't talkin rifles. Shut up or put up. Cute. You are obviously the best and there is none like you. I'm sorry I lowered my self to this level.


no ik i aint the best bridge, garret and Ben beat me on a consistant bassis... plus if i was the best dont u think it would say #1 ranked usat and world championship team archer


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok now I'm beginning to see how good you are.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

How much do you shoot?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

But your in a diff division than bridge so you got some tome to practice before ya gotta worry bout him, lol(nothin against either o ya, you are both better than me)

RH if Aaron wasnt good I would t have built him up an alpha elite with parts off another of my personal bows and given it to him


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

lol.. this convo is insane, Aaron is most likely in the top 5% best shooters on this whole website. and like n77 said, EVERYTHING comes down to what your most comfortable with. my dad wont shoot over 25 yards because his eyes arnt the best. I wont shoot over 35 because if I cripple one over that, I would probably not shoot over 25.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

i shoot roughly 200 arrows a day 4-5 days a week. I practise thing i need to work on and score 30 arrows vagas and then call it a day.. And i shoot Fita, Nfaa indoors, vagas, NAa indoors (baby X is 10) i average 59-60X 5 spot 299-300 vagas and 292+ naa vagas


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm a new member and hadn't seen him post really so I though he was just some kid. I'm in the losers bracket now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I look like a d bag now. lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Can every one fergive me?ukey:


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

I may not say much but when i do there is a reason for it...


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i see how it is, everyone is just tryin to gain respect from eachother and nobody wants to be talked down. of course mr. groce has braggin rights here but where i come from its called a d***k swinging contest  . i can understand why [email protected] would get worked up because i wouldnt want to feel like im being talked down or have my skill being challenged. i too am here just tryin to gain respect from you guys as a "knowledgable archer". its all about if you can hit what your aiming at


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If it's a respect thing, lots of new members and those with limited tourney experiences shouldn't try and like preach the gospel. I have shot with Aaron at indoor nationals along with several other members who frequent te youth forum. Sometimes it's better to ask than to say something just because you have an opinion. Quite a few people have been run off because of this.

Bridger knows more about tuning than any of us do, and between Aaron and I we know a good bit. Adam works in a shop, along with atleast one or two more that I know of. I work some at my shop I shoot for, and i am their go to person for target stuff now. The guys I know all run some of the newest gear out there and give feedback on it. Aaron, Bridger, Adam, I etc all get shooter bows from Hoyt. And are on staff for a handful of companies a piece. 

If you wanna be respected... Earn the respect of these people, not saying me... Per se, but the other top level shooters and techs in the youth forum.


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

if your taliking about me, im not trying to preach the gospel, nor am i a newbie for i have 8 years of expirience. im just trying to give my 2 cents which everyone has a right 2


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You are entitled to an opinion and it's great that we get diff opinions. What isn't is the arguing going on over everyones experience. I have something like 8yrs of expierence, 3 bein in comp. In those three years I've gotten to the point I'm going pro. Does that make me more important? Nope, but I has some incite that some others dont

I wasn't really talkin about you


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

in my 8 years i have only shot 2 of them competitively and i have learned alot! i have worked my way up and now in my circut, im at the top of the food chain. i know my equipment and how to make it shoot well, im not just the kid with a stick and string that if he just hits the target at 30 yards hes satisfied. all im saying is that i know what im talking about and ill try to help out when i can, enough said.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Do you just shoot local stuff? Or do you run a national set of tourneys too?


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

i shoot regional stuff like the western states triple crown so; az, new mexic, nevada, california


----------



## Robdog (Jan 10, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> i would rather injure nothing.


x2!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

I'll ask ? then. I don't have enough money for a carter release, so what are some good cheaper BT or thumb releases? Also, if I have time to post a pic would you correct my form?


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

I get lucky over my skill :wink: like when I won the MAC 3d shoot, I got like 6 11's in the first 6 shots,but its also alot of other things way beyond the skill level, there is also how well you handle pressure. I guess I can say im good at handling pressure, I play alot of pressure sports, golf, bowhunting, looking at that booner, and 3d. I am always looking to get better, and I know if I shot against all the youth members on here, I would get my arse flattened.. but nobody should be arguing on here about how good other people are, you can only be as good as you think you can be.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

RH, a Tru ball Tru tension is a good bt release at a good price. Yeah we can look at your form


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

bigbulls10 said:


> i see how it is, everyone is just tryin to gain respect from eachother and nobody wants to be talked down. of course mr. groce has braggin rights here but where i come from its called a d***k swinging contest  . i can understand why [email protected] would get worked up because i wouldnt want to feel like im being talked down or have my skill being challenged. i too am here just tryin to gain respect from you guys as a "knowledgable archer". its all about if you can hit what your aiming at


i never challanged his skill.... If you read the posts he said i was the Bull ****er and i called him out on it and proved it no not be true.

and BTw respect is never it is given it is always earned


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Aaron Groce said:


> i never challanged his skill.... If you read the posts he said i was the Bull ****er and i called him out on it and proved it no not be true.
> 
> and BTw respect is never it is given it is always earned


 If you read his posts he never said you were bs ing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

Is the TB Gold Ultra 3 or 4 a good release?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Bridger and I shoot them, it's my go to release


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If you read his posts he never said you were bs ing.


i wasnt talking about him...


----------

